# Lesco walk behind



## Hester007 (Feb 20, 2012)

19 hp
Was running good but started missing on right side facing getting fire and cleaned out carburetor but no good runs better at lower gas but starts missing again


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------

